# voor liggen



## Udo

Wat betekent de uitdrukking 'voor liggen' ?
Ik kon het niet in woordenboeken en zelfs bij Google niet vinden. Hier de bron, een interview met een regie-assistente van een korte film.
Interviewer: Stel je voor, jullie hebben een scene gedraaid. Dat ging heel goed, idereen blij. Maar jij vindt dat het niet klopt met het verhaal. Ga je er dan *voor liggen*, of denk je: idereen is blij?
Regie-assistente: Een regie-assistent mag er nooit *voor liggen*, het is niet jouw film. Maar ik vind het wel belangrijk dat je tijd krijgt met de regisseur ... (om te praten).


----------



## Peterdg

Hmm. Is het niet "liegen" in plaats van "liggen"?


----------



## Udo

In de ondertiteling schreven ze _liggen_, twee keer. Ook de gesproken woorden klonken eerder als _liggen_ dan _liegen_ (Ik heb het net herbeluisterd). Blijkbaar waren allebei de mensen heel vertrouwd met deze uitdrukking. Preciezer zijn de woorden ook _ervoor liggen_.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Het lijkt me dat ze _dwarsliggen _bedoelen.


----------



## vanves

Je kunt het inderdaad zien als iemand die gaat dwarsliggen, of (letterlijk) ergens voor gaat liggen. Stel je voor dat je voor een auto gaat liggen, dan is de kans groot dat de chauffeur niet doorrijdt. En dat is wat je wilt bereiken: je wilt dat een bepaald plan of idee niet doorgaat. "Tegenhouden" lijkt mij een synoniem voor "ervoor liggen" (in deze conext althans).


----------



## Udo

Bedankt, nu wordt het duidelijk. Weer iets opgestoken.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

vanves said:


> Je kunt het inderdaad zien als iemand die gaat dwarsliggen, of (letterlijk) ergens voor gaat liggen. Stel je voor dat je voor een auto gaat liggen, dan is de kans groot dat de chauffeur niet doorrijdt. En dat is wat je wilt bereiken: je wilt dat een bepaald plan of idee niet doorgaat. "Tegenhouden" lijkt mij een synoniem voor "ervoor liggen" (in deze conext althans).



Mee eens. Maar het komt erg onnatuurlijk op mij over, ik zie het voor het eerst.


----------

